# Kesme İşaretinin kullanımı - [Spelling]



## Ahmed Han

_Moderator's Note: Thread was split from __here__._

"İstanbulludur" derken kesme işareti kullanıyor muyuz?


----------



## Black4blue

Ahmed Han said:


> Peki "İstanbulludur" derken kesme işareti kullanıyor muyuz?


 
*"Türkçeyi"* derken kullanmadığımıza göre bunda da kullanılmaz bildiğim kadarıyla.


----------



## Ahmed Han

Black4blue said:


> *"Türkçeyi"* derken kullanmadığımıza göre bunda da kullanılmaz bildiğim kadarıyla.


 
Verdiğin örnekte kullanıyoruz bildiğim kadarıyla.
"Türkçe'yi" diye yazıyoruz. Ben mi yanlış biliyorum acaba?


----------



## granturco

Ben de Türkçe'yi şeklinde biliyorum...


----------



## Kibele

TDK'nın sayfasında ayrılmadığı yazıyor:
*UYARI :* Özel adlara getirilen yapım ekleri, çokluk eki ve bunlardan sonra gelen diğer ekler kesmeyle ayrılmaz:_ Türklük, Türkleşmek, Türkçü, Türkçülük, Türkçe, Müslümanlık, Hristiyanlık, Avrupalı, Avrupalılaşmak, Aydınlı, Konyalı, Bursalı, Ahmetler, Mehmetler, Yakup Kadriler, Türklerin, Türklüğün, Türkleşmekte, Türkçenin, Müslümanlıkta, Hollandalıdan, Hristiyanlıktan, Atatürkçülüğün._


----------



## Ahmed Han

Kibele said:


> TDK'nın sayfasında ayrılmadığı yazıyor:
> *UYARI :* Özel adlara getirilen yapım ekleri, çokluk eki ve bunlardan sonra gelen diğer ekler kesmeyle ayrılmaz:_ Türklük, Türkleşmek, Türkçü, Türkçülük, Türkçe, Müslümanlık, Hristiyanlık, Avrupalı, Avrupalılaşmak, Aydınlı, Konyalı, Bursalı, Ahmetler, Mehmetler, Yakup Kadriler, Türklerin, Türklüğün, Türkleşmekte, Türkçenin, Müslümanlıkta, Hollandalıdan, Hristiyanlıktan, Atatürkçülüğün._


 
Tamam da, "Türkçe'yi"deki "y" kaynaştırma harfi, "i" ise ismin hal ekidir; "-i" hali, yönelme halidir. Yani çekim ekidir. Dediğin gibi, yapım ekleri ayrılmazlar, ama çekim ekleri ayrılırlar.

Benim en başta sorduğum "İstanbullu'dur"daki "-dur" eki de çekim ekidir diye biliyorum, ve ayrılması gerekir.

Ben de kesin emin değilim. Bilen bir arkadaş aydınlatırsa sevinirim.


----------



## Rallino

Ahmed Han said:


> Tamam da, "Türkçe'yi"deki "y" kaynaştırma harfi, "i" ise ismin hal ekidir; "-i" hali, yönelme halidir. Yani çekim ekidir. Dediğin gibi, yapım ekleri ayrılmazlar, ama çekim ekleri ayrılırlar.
> 
> Benim en başta sorduğum "İstanbullu'dur"daki "-dur" eki de çekim ekidir diye biliyorum, ve ayrılması gerekir.
> 
> Ben de kesin emin değilim. Bilen bir arkadaş aydınlatırsa sevinirim.


 
TDK'ya göre ayırmıyormuşuz._ Hollandalıdan _derken -dan ayrılmadığına göre, "Hollandalıdır" derken de -dır ayrılmaz. Dolayısıyla TDK'ya göre: _İstanbulludur_ demeliyiz.


----------



## Ahmed Han

^ Anladım, teşekkürler. Bunu hep merak ediyordum, öğrendiğim iyi oldu.


----------



## Rallino

Bu arada ben de yeni öğrendim ki, TDK'ya göre _Türkçeyi_, _Türkçesi_ v.b sözcükler de kesme işareti kullanılmaksızın yazılmalıymış.


----------



## yadyokterk

arkadaşlar bir özel isim yapım eki alıyorsa kesme işaretiyle ayrılmaz İstanbul-İstanbullu
bu yapım eki alan kelime sonradan birde çekim eki alıyorsa gene ayrılmaz İstanbullular ancak özel isime gelen çekim ekleri kesme işareti ile ayrılır "İstanbul'un ilçeleri" derken ayrıldığı gibi.


----------



## Ahmed Han

yadyokterk said:


> arkadaşlar bir özel isim yapım eki alıyorsa kesme işaretiyle ayrılmaz İstanbul-İstanbullu
> bu yapım eki alan kelime sonradan birde çekim eki alıyorsa gene ayrılmaz İstanbullular ancak özel isime gelen çekim ekleri kesme işareti ile ayrılır "İstanbul'un ilçeleri" derken ayrıldığı gibi.


 
Evet, ben de aynen öyle biliyorum.
Bunun yanında, "Türkiye" kelimesine gelen çekim eklerini niçin ayırmadığımızın ve TDK'nın niye böyle bi karar aldığının mantığını anlayamadım. Sizce niye "Türkiye" kelimesine gelen çekim eklerini ayırmama kararı alınmış? Başka bu tür istisnai kelimeler var mı?


----------



## Black4blue

En son çıkan yazım kılavuzuna göre kurum, kuruluş ve kurul adlarına gelen çekim ekleri de ayrılmayacakmış. 

Ör: *..... Müdürlüğüne / Bakanlığına / Kurumuna *gibi.


----------



## Ahmed Han

Black4blue said:


> En son çıkan yazım kılavuzuna göre kurum, kuruluş ve kurul adlarına gelen çekim ekleri de ayrılmayacakmış.
> 
> Ör: *..... Müdürlüğüne / Bakanlığına / Kurumuna *gibi.


 
Benim anlamadığım, kim niye değiştiriyor bu kuralları? Türkçe birilerinin kontrolünde mi olacak? Birkaç insanın aldığı kararı bir millet uygulamak zorunda mı?


----------



## yadyokterk

Ahmed Han said:


> Evet, ben de aynen öyle biliyorum.
> Bunun yanında, "Türkiye" kelimesine gelen çekim eklerini niçin ayırmadığımızın ve TDK'nın niye böyle bi karar aldığının mantığını anlayamadım. Sizce niye "Türkiye" kelimesine gelen çekim eklerini ayırmama kararı alınmış? Başka bu tür istisnai kelimeler var mı?




Hocam şimdi Türkiye sözcüğünü ele alırsak -bu sadece bir akıl yürütmedir- "iye" sahip anlamına gelir Türkiye sözcüğü  Türk'ten türemiştir ancak iye diye bir yapım ekimiz olmaması akıl karıştırıcıdır anladığım kadarıyla zamanında Arapçadan gelen bir ek ve Türkiye sözcüğü şu an başlı başına bir sözcük olarak kabul ediliyor TDK'nin kararından haberim yok ancak bu sebepten ötürü olabilir.


----------



## yadyokterk

Akşam bu konu hakkında aklıma bir iki şey geldi.Selimiye, Süleymaniye, İskenderiye, Mecidiye, Fethiye, Osmaniye gibi isimler var.Evet anladığım kadarıyla düşündüğümüz gibi.


----------



## DeepBlueSea

Ahmed Han said:


> Evet, ben de aynen öyle biliyorum.
> Bunun yanında, "Türkiye" kelimesine gelen çekim eklerini niçin ayırmadığımızın ve TDK'nın niye böyle bi karar aldığının mantığını anlayamadım. Sizce niye "Türkiye" kelimesine gelen çekim eklerini ayırmama kararı alınmış? Başka bu tür istisnai kelimeler var mı?


 
Türkiye sözcüğü yapım ekiyle türetilen bir sözcük değildir, her ne kadar kökü Türk ise de. Bu nedenle aldığı bütün ekler, kesme işareti ile ayrılır.

TDK'nin ilgili kuralı şöyle:
Kıta, deniz, nehir, göl, dağ, boğaz, geçit, yayla; *ülke*, bölge, il, ilçe, köy, semt, bulvar, cadde, sokak vb. coğrafyayla ilgili yer *adları*: _Asya’nın, Marmara Denizi’nden, Akdeniz’i, Meriç Nehri’ne, Van Gölü’ne, Ağrı Dağı’nın, Çanakkale Boğazı’nın, Zigana Geçidi’nden, Uzunyayla’ya, *Türkiye’dir*, ..._
_buradan_

Dilimizle ilgili kuralların bu kadar sık değiştirilmesinin ve bu kadar çok olmasının (sözcüklerin bitişik veya ayrı yazılacağını belirleyen 30 tane kural var ), öğrenimini ve tutarlı kullanımını zorlaştırdığı bir gerçek. Ancak yine de hepimizin aynı kurallar üzerinden konuşup yazabiliyor olmamız da bir gereklilik bence


----------

